# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Chinse or Mongol armour?

## David Mcleary

Hello,

I came across this website which sells this "asian" armour http://armstreet.com/store/armor/1/6.html. They say it is Mongolian but to me it looks much more Chinese. My question is, historically speaking could this style of armour be both Chinese and Mongolian?

----------


## David Lewis Smith

i cant speak for historically but A friend of mine has some of the armour from that sight and it is Very well made.

heheheheeheheh, I should know I have fought him when he was wearing it and clobbered him and he has never been hurt

----------


## Dan Howard

It is a style that was used in Eastern Europe right through to China.

----------


## Mat Rous

Nice photo's:



A lot of sword sites could learn from them.

----------


## J. Freeman

Convincing mongol facial expressions too  :Big Grin: 

The shoulder plates would not look out of place on Japanese yoroi, at least to my eye. Small world.

I'm no expect on armour specifically but on general historical study of the Mongols, I'd say someone in that armour would certainly not look out of place amid the horde, at least post Chinese conquest when the Khanate had access to far greater military expertise.

----------


## Michael Sko

Hi. This is Mike from Armstreet, just found this discussion and wish to say few words. Definitely this armor is not historically accurate.
Scale shape and lacing type is based on Mongol lamellar lacing, but this armor is SCA and WMA oriented and not too accurate. Actually, too much steel for Mongols.
Here is how late period Mongol armor may looks.
This is not replica too but much more close
http://armstreet.com/ebay/art/djmanpar06.jpg

----------


## Dan Howard

The armour of wealthy Mongolian warriors contained just as much steel as the armour of wealthy Chinese or wealthy Japanese. Some typologies of lamellar are virtually indistinguishable between cultures.

----------

